# Advice- land purchase in restricted zone- Mexico



## Ensign (Jul 22, 2011)

I am starting the process of moving to Mexico. I spent several years living in San Jose del Cabo and various Locations in Sinaloa, I miss it very much and am planning on moving back. I currently do business along the pacific coast of Mexico and my business partner has introduced me to some land opportunities there. These are titled properties (not Ejido) in the restricted zone; the owner of the land is willing to take a down payment and monthly cash payment and is even willing to turn the title over to my close family friend and business partner until the land is paid in full. I know this is very risky and I am not willing to pursue this avenue, however, I was curious if there is a way to have some kind of secure holding place for the title (as I understand the title cannot be in my name anyways). I would really like to take advantage of the money down and monthly payment options but want to pursue it in a legal way so that there is a trail of documentation (attorney involvement). Can anyone suggest the best way to go about this situation? Can it be held in a bank trust and the owner and I work out the payment details with an attorney in writing? Does anyone know a good attorney in the Vallarta or Manzanillo area? 

Thank you!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If in the restricted zone you have to have a bank trust, an Notiaro is a lawyer that is appointed by the state to handle real estate transactions, get an attorney to represent you and do the paper work any way you like, although I think most house/real estate deals are cash upon sale.............


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You would need a financing plan acceptable to the bank holding the trust.


----------

